

Ask HN: How Do I Improve My Native Language Skills? - QuantumGuy

This is going to sound really weird but I think I am horrible at English. I feel like when I speak I sound like a drunk even though I never drink because I don't feel fluent in my native tongue. Any ideas on how to fix this? I know this is not related to startups,programming, or any of those things. I do however feel being able to communicate properly in English is vital part of all of those things.
======
alecbibat
Watch people speak (online videos are fine) and read more. You should listen
to different people and read different authors depending on what you want to
sound like when you talk, that is, what kind of speaking style and language
you want to use.

You'll be able to get the flow of language a lot better if you hear how people
that are experienced at speaking put together sentences.

